# Please suggest books for children having tough time dealing with divorce



## CASE_Sensitive (Jul 22, 2013)

My sister is going through an ugly divorce with her A-hole ex. They are still in the process of settling the financial terms; however she has moved back in with my parents and he stayed in the house he had before they were married. My sister is not a strong person and is definitley emotionally scarred from this experience. They have a 7year old son who loves both his parents and they have joint custody. Basically one week on/off with limited short evening visits between. 

On the night when my nephew goes to my sister, he is very emotional, wants to stay with his dad, hurls insults and has tantrums. My sister has always tried to ensure she does not bad mouth her ex, we pretty positive it's not the same way on the other side. My sister's ex only revels in this situation and only wants to see my sister suffer through this.

She is in counseling but I am hoping someone can recommend some books to help my sister read up on what she can do to deal with this. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

The family book by Todd Parr talks about the different types of families. But it's not a divorce book.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Divorce Poison, by Dr Richard Warshak is a brilliant book, focussing on parental alienation syndrome.

There's a couple of others I've read too, can't remember the exact titles but something like "Divorce Casualties" and "Between Two Homes" are also great reads.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

frusdil said:


> Divorce Poison, by Dr Richard Warshak is a brilliant book, focussing on parental alienation syndrome.
> 
> There's a couple of others I've read too, can't remember the exact titles but something like "Divorce Casualties" and "Between Two Homes" are also great reads.


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:

Divorce Poison - Not only was it great for combating alienation (which it sounds like she may be dealing with) but generally deals with helping kids with it all.

Also, since she is in counseling, I would take the child to family counseling. I did - it's a great way for the kid to get out feelings they don't want to tell one parent or the other. And the counselor can help the parents explain things to the child. 

Anything the child says in a session alone, the counselor cannot tell the parent(s) so they can feel safe sharing. But the counselor CAN help the parent by giving advice because they know how the kid is really feeling. 

Ex only went a few times but I went a lot - sometimes alone when I struggled with how to address some parenting issue, sometimes kiddo went alone for all or part of the session - sometimes we were in there together and the counselor helped facilitate conversation.

As I was between jobs and doing temp work, I went to United Family Services - a division of United Way. They work on a sliding scale based on income AND accept most insurance, so once I started working they were actually participating providers. Worked out great.


----------

